# Sand Dredge Brissy River 14/6/06



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Caught 4 squire off the wall in the brissy river with gulp 3'' minnow grubs 49 cm 42 cm & 2 x 40 cm 4lb fireline 25 lb leader.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice effort there FB.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Fishbrain. Top effort mate. I must say, the more I see your Predator the more I like it (particularly the colour and uncluttered deck). These would have to be worth a long hard look for anyone in the market for a new fishing yak.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Tiny line, big fish! Top effort. That fireline must seem so thin. Do you need glasses to tie it? Not joking, I find the finer the line, the more I have to squint and best if I have my specs with me. You certainly got a good feed there.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hi fb.

are you serious? 4lb fireline with 25lb leader?? :?:

fishing for bream I thought that leader of that diameter would result in less hookups, especially on sp's??

i would have thought that 6 or 8lb leader would be more your style?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice fish FB well done!!!

Love the look of that yak.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I use a bimini twist for a double on the fireline about 3" long Iam only using 25 lb leader because it's a very rocky bottom & I also fish the pylons snapper will try to rub you off on the rock or pylons I still get more bust off than I land yes & my eye sight starting to fail me. cheers fishbrain


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Gotta be happy with that, nice goin.

Dan


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey FB,
I just found out what 3"Gulp Minnows look like? So those pieces of Mullets strips you been using aren't really Soft Plastics, .
Jebster....


----------



## Rangi Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey FB, nice catch! yea! i heard fresh mullet strips are a good thing, what size gang hooks did you use? Rangi Boy.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Berkley 3"Gulp bonito there new you CLOWNS !!! What's a rangi boy? I RANGY BUT NOBODY WAS HOME ! Stink Baiter CLOWNS HeHeHe :lol: .Fishbrain


----------



## Macka (Jun 10, 2006)

Great catch Fishbrain, that is my favourite spot down there at the dredge, bit of a long paddle though, where did you put the kayak in.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Macka, launch from boat passage boat ramp near the water police about 40 to 45 mins paddle I try to get the tide right also fish the front rock wall at the mouth. Cheers fishbrain


----------

